# How to get a job in Australia from India



## praj19 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am from India and I have an Australian PR and have been searching for a job in Australia since last 1 year. I had even visited Melbourne and stayed there for a couple of months hunting for a job, but no luck and had to return back home. Now I understand that the entry barrier is very high for a person from India to get a job in Australia from overseas because of lack of local experience,etc. Now the question is it possible get a IT job in Australia while I live in India. Are there any job sites,placement consultants,companies that I can approach. Are there any courses which can be done online to increase my chances of getting a job there. By the way, I am a SAP BW / BI consultant/solution architect with 14+years exp.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i am not into IT..but i do hear from people around that sydney may have better opportunities for IT


----------



## MMSYDNEY (Feb 18, 2014)

praj19 said:


> I am from India and I have an Australian PR and have been searching for a job in Australia since last 1 year. I had even visited Melbourne and stayed there for a couple of months hunting for a job, but no luck and had to return back home. Now I understand that the entry barrier is very high for a person from India to get a job in Australia from overseas because of lack of local experience,etc. Now the question is it possible get a IT job in Australia while I live in India. Are there any job sites,placement consultants,companies that I can approach. Are there any courses which can be done online to increase my chances of getting a job there. By the way, I am a SAP BW / BI consultant/solution architect with 14+years exp.


Hi Praj,
I have few suggestions:

- get your resume changed as per Aussie style.
- dont hunt for employer instead hunt for only recruitment agencies. Because australia job markets run with agencies only.
- Sell your CV with recruiters and ask them for international candidate services and dont forget to tell them that u have PR already.
- Also, why do't you join any good India IT company which has presence in australia. after few months u can ask ur company to transfer u since u have PR. It might work mate.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi 

How many interviews could you attend during your two month stay there? Also in which part of the year did you try your luck Eg Jan and Feb


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> How many interviews could you attend during your two month stay there? Also in which part of the year did you try your luck Eg Jan and Feb


Seriously!! Dont do a half hearted attempt. One of my friend got job in 4 months. He said, he had applied for more than 300 companies.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

MMSYDNEY said:


> Hi Praj,
> I have few suggestions:
> 
> - get your resume changed as per Aussie style.
> ...


 Thats rubbish. Recruitment agencies take up only a tiny amount of the market and are generally only used by employers when they have been unable to fill the post themselves advertising or for very senior executive posts.


----------



## MMSYDNEY (Feb 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> Thats rubbish. Recruitment agencies take up only a tiny amount of the market and are generally only used by employers when they have been unable to fill the post themselves advertising or for very senior executive posts.


job portals like Seek, careerone etc does not support your view. All the positions given are driven by recruiters and they work for the clients(employers)


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

MMSYDNEY said:


> job portals like Seek, careerone etc does not support your view. All the positions given are driven by recruiters and they work for the clients(employers)


 You obviously have no idea how to actually search for real jobs.


----------



## MMSYDNEY (Feb 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> You obviously have no idea how to actually search for real jobs.


can you share how to do it so that everybody gets benefited..? thanks in advance


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

MMSYDNEY said:


> can you share how to do it so that everybody gets benefited..? thanks in advance


Do you know any guy who actually joined any IT company to seek transfer to Oz? this is never going to happen. its other way round. Indian company loves to send employees in 457 visa and hate hiring people with PR. Indian company can't bully employees with PR so they want to put employees on leash by opting for 457. you are selling dream mate....

if you are talking about a particular project for few months then yes its possible but Indian company offering a permanent role in Oz is next to impossible.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

What I heard from my friends is that we should start creating contacts. Human network is the one which works best in finding jobs. However, if you are in it, I suggest you to gather knowledge in areas which are in demand before entering. You can use seek or any job website to do a small analysis. I was thinking about learning few new things like big data, mobile programming etc. Any suggestions from people who are already there in Australia would be helpful.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen Indian members who are in Australia on 457 say they had a specific clause in their contract saying they couldn't apply for PR whilst in Australia, even independent PR.


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Do you know any guy who actually joined any IT company to seek transfer to Oz? this is never going to happen. its other way round. Indian company loves to send employees in 457 visa and hate hiring people with PR. Indian company can't bully employees with PR so they want to put employees on leash by opting for 457. you are selling dream mate....
> 
> if you are talking about a particular project for few months then yes its possible but Indian company offering a permanent role in Oz is next to impossible.


Ohh dear indian companies... very true what you've written


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> I've seen Indian members who are in Australia on 457 say they had a specific clause in their contract saying they couldn't apply for PR whilst in Australia, even independent PR.



Some Indian MNCs get their employees sign "Non-immigration" contract before giving deputation letter and flight tickets to people flying on 457 . It cannot legally prevent the employees from applying PR , but the company can cease any kind of support if they come to know that the employees are processing PR on their own.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Quote from one of the job advertisement on Seek:

'You will be asked the following questions when you apply:

Are you eligible to work in Australia?
*What is the postcode of the suburb or town you live in?
When are you available to start?*

So if you apply from India even have *PR * perhaps you can't answer such question.

Girl Aussie


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

nextgoal said:


> Some Indian MNCs get their employees sign "Non-immigration" contract before giving deputation letter and flight tickets to people flying on 457 . It cannot legally prevent the employees from applying PR , but the company can cease any kind of support if they come to know that the employees are processing PR on their own.


 Including cancelling the 457 and sending them back to India to wait out their application without a job!


----------



## Sonakshi (Dec 7, 2014)

OMG !! that's horrible !!


----------



## aus12 (Nov 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Do you know any guy who actually joined any IT company to seek transfer to Oz? this is never going to happen. its other way round. Indian company loves to send employees in 457 visa and hate hiring people with PR. Indian company can't bully employees with PR so they want to put employees on leash by opting for 457. you are selling dream mate....
> 
> if you are talking about a particular project for few months then yes its possible but Indian company offering a permanent role in Oz is next to impossible.



sorry to jump in this conversation. But to answer your question, yes I know a guy like that. My own brother. He was working in an IT company in India that has branches in Australia and then got a PR on his own (190) and asked his company to give him a transfer in Australia, which they readily gave. Today, after 5 years, he also got an interstate transfer in Australia with the same company. Not to mention, he also got his AU citizenship. 
So please dont say it's impossible. there are few good companies out there. You just have to take the leap of faith..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@aus12....thanks for bringing that ray of hope to many of us....but as indicated, it may be an exceptional case...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aus12 said:


> sorry to jump in this conversation. But to answer your question, yes I know a guy like that. My own brother. He was working in an IT company in India that has branches in Australia and then got a PR on his own (190) and asked his company to give him a transfer in Australia, which they readily gave. Today, after 5 years, he also got an interstate transfer in Australia with the same company. Not to mention, he also got his AU citizenship.
> So please dont say it's impossible. there are few good companies out there. You just have to take the leap of faith..


buddy in last 5 years lot of things has changed. yes i also know few companies but none of them are "Indian" MNC's but MNC's which operate in India.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nextgoal said:


> Some Indian MNCs get their employees sign "Non-immigration" contract before giving deputation letter and flight tickets to people flying on 457 . It cannot legally prevent the employees from applying PR , but the company can cease any kind of support if they come to know that the employees are processing PR on their own.


TCS ,Infosys and Wipro have legal cell whose only objective is to hunt down employees who applied for PR from onshore. every month hundred of ex employees get legal notice for this reason. they ask for hefty amount as compensation. their sole purpose is to make your life hell and keep you busy in legal process and to stop other employees doing the same.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thats so bad...personally not into IT, but if true thats horrible practice from the indian it companies...
but how can an employer file anything legal against you just because you applied for a visa...is there a clause that you should not do it without knowledge of the company...


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> thats so bad...personally not into IT, but if true thats horrible practice from the indian it companies...
> but how can an employer file anything legal against you just because you applied for a visa...is there a clause that you should not do it without knowledge of the company...


They may say that its conflict of interest and would have got signed letters from you beforehand. Whether it stays in court or not, that's different matter. But, it will sure give some headache and spoil your happiness. (Similar to employment bond they take in these companies)


----------



## ozz.dream2015 (Dec 9, 2014)

aus12 said:


> sorry to jump in this conversation. But to answer your question, yes I know a guy like that. My own brother. He was working in an IT company in India that has branches in Australia and then got a PR on his own (190) and asked his company to give him a transfer in Australia, which they readily gave. Today, after 5 years, he also got an interstate transfer in Australia with the same company. Not to mention, he also got his AU citizenship.
> So please dont say it's impossible. there are few good companies out there. You just have to take the leap of faith..


yes it is possible, provided they value your association to the company.


----------



## aus12 (Nov 15, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> buddy in last 5 years lot of things has changed. yes i also know few companies but none of them are "Indian" MNC's but MNC's which operate in India.


Yeah I know a lot of things have changed in the last 5 years, but he isnt the only one.. 3 more people from that company followed the same route and are now living in various parts of Australia, namely Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth. 
So my point is that if you are worthy and are ready to get a PR on your own expense, there are some companies who would be more than happy to ship a talent to another countries.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

aus12 said:


> Yeah I know a lot of things have changed in the last 5 years, but he isnt the only one.. 3 more people from that company followed the same route and are now living in various parts of Australia, namely Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth.
> So my point is that if you are worthy and are ready to get a PR on your own expense, there are some companies who would be more than happy to ship a talent to another countries.


cool man....best of luck


----------



## mailtosomesh (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear sudhindrags,

Do you know other thread where people are looking for jobs or sharing information about them ???


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

mailtosomesh said:


> Dear sudhindrags,
> 
> Do you know other thread where people are looking for jobs or sharing information about them ???


Not exactly. But, I got to know from other people who are already there and struggled for their jobs. Anyway, when you are planning to land? I am planning to go there after April (Dont want to go when world cup is happening as it is expected to be crowded and will have tough time finding temporary accommodations)


----------



## Alex791 (May 22, 2016)

Hi,
I thought I would answer this question because I'm working for an IT company in Sydney and they just hired 5 Indian programmers. These guys told me that the company sponsored them, and it's totally possible to get a visa to work in Australia if you have the right skills for an occupation in demand. There are lots of high tech companies in Sydney with big budgets and they're willing to hire foreign IT workers because there's a shortage of programmers and web developers in Australia. I suggest you read this article: How to find a job in Australia from India


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> Do you know any guy who actually joined any IT company to seek transfer to Oz? this is never going to happen. its other way round. Indian company loves to send employees in 457 visa and hate hiring people with PR. Indian company can't bully employees with PR so they want to put employees on leash by opting for 457. you are selling dream mate....
> 
> if you are talking about a particular project for few months then yes its possible but Indian company offering a permanent role in Oz is next to impossible.


Hey interesting conversation.. However, 2.5 years down the line and now 457s are a thing of the past and the new temp visas are not that easy to get in short duration, so Indian IT co.s would find that a hard route -- I imagine -- to line up resources in Just in time fashion. In this situation, if I as an offshore employee reveal I have a PR, I am thinking they might be inclined to deploy me quickly, so would be an advantage? Any legal angles possible if I declare I have / I am in process for PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> Hey interesting conversation.. However, 2.5 years down the line and now 457s are a thing of the past and the new temp visas are not that easy to get in short duration, so Indian IT co.s would find that a hard route -- I imagine -- to line up resources in Just in time fashion. In this situation, if I as an offshore employee reveal I have a PR, I am thinking they might be inclined to deploy me quickly, so would be an advantage? Any legal angles possible if I declare I have / I am in process for PR?


You would have to read the fine print of the contract or letter you signed with the company when they transferred you offshore to see if there is any clause which prevents you from applying for a pr

Supposedly as per previous posts in the thread, some companies do put it

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You would have to read the fine print of the contract or letter you signed with the company when they transferred you offshore to see if there is any clause which prevents you from applying for a pr
> 
> Supposedly as per previous posts in the thread, some companies do put it
> 
> Cheers


A company could not legally prevent you from applying for a PR visa, it would have no grounds to do so.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

madhu_s1 said:


> Hey interesting conversation.. However, 2.5 years down the line and now 457s are a thing of the past and the new temp visas are not that easy to get in short duration, so Indian IT co.s would find that a hard route -- I imagine -- to line up resources in Just in time fashion. In this situation, if I as an offshore employee reveal I have a PR, I am thinking they might be inclined to deploy me quickly, so would be an advantage? Any legal angles possible if I declare I have / I am in process for PR?


No, I have joined offshore in India and am processing for Aus PR, with an aim of leveraging for an onsite assignment through the company..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhu_s1 said:


> No, I have joined offshore in India and am processing for Aus PR, with an aim of leveraging for an onsite assignment through the company..


You will have to get a reference letter or SD from the company or supervisor to complete the ACS assessment 
Moreover when you apply for the PR, there is a high probability that DIBP will call up your HR to verify your statements 

In view that companies in india are going on a major retrenchment drive, how the HR will view this information, that's for you to decide

Cheers


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

aus12 said:


> Yeah I know a lot of things have changed in the last 5 years, but he isnt the only one.. 3 more people from that company followed the same route and are now living in various parts of Australia, namely Melbourne, Brisbane and Perth.
> So my point is that if you are worthy and are ready to get a PR on your own expense, there are some companies who would be more than happy to ship a talent to another countries.


which company is that?


----------

